# Ajustar imagen en Televisor Samsung CRT CZ21M63N



## Kasios (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola

He adquirido esta tele de 2º mano. Segun el dueño la pilló en 2007 nueva (se fabricó en 2004). El problema radica que la imagen no esta bien ajustada en la pantalla del televisor, por lo que quiero ajustarla. Me meto en el menu de servicio de la tele, y en adjust G2 option (en teoria es el menu para ajustar la tele) me sale en rojo: Screen adjust NG. He leido por ahi en otras teles de tubo que hasta que no aparezca screen OK en verde no podré meterme en el menu de la imagen de la tele para modificar los valores geometricos y poder asi ajustar la imagen que esta desajustada. Sabiendo que no se nada de electronica, me gustaria que alguien ducho en estos temas me dijeras que pasos debo de hacer para poder modificar las propiedades de pantalla y conseguir que la imagen me quede bien centrada, gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola Amigo, lo 1ro. que debes hacer es, explicar con detalles, el problema que tiene tu TV. No es claro decir " la imagen no esta bien ajustada en la pantalla del televisor". Problemas de geometria N-S y/o E-O?, problemas con brillo?, falta de pureza?, etc.


----------



## Kasios (Jul 5, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, lo 1ro. que debes hacer es, explicar con detalles, el problema que tiene tu TV. No es claro decir " la imagen no esta bien ajustada en la pantalla del televisor". Problemas de geometria N-S y/o E-O?, problemas con brillo?, falta de pureza?, etc.



Gracias por responder. Lo 1º decirte que expongo bien claro el problema (no puedo acceder al menu de geometria de la tele), es decir, ajustar LA IMAGEN, ya sabes, agrandarla, estirarla, centrarla, etc, a estas cosas en este mundillo se le llama GEOMETRIA. Bien.Y como dije, la IMAGEN, no se ajusta en la pantalla, es mas grande por arriba y por abajo que el MARCO de mi tele, y por los lados la imagen se curva a la izquierda, por lo que NECESITO acceder al MENU de ajustes de pantalla de la TELE, y no puedo acceder porque cuando entro al MENU DE SERVICIO de la tele, seccion G2 OPTION (opciones de pantalla) me sale EN ROJO la palabra ADJUST SCREEN: NG y no puedo acceder al menu de GEOMETRIA (anteriormente explicado), ya que me tendria que salir en LETRAS VERDES LA PALABRA: SCREEN OK y no sale. Y como vuelvo a repetir segun he leido por ahi se debe a algun desajusto de algun potenciometro de la tele, que TOCANDOLO (no tengo ni idea de nada de electronica) se quitaria el titulo de ADJUST SCREEN: NG y se pondria SCREEN OK en verde y acto seguido me meteria dentro del menu de GEOMETRIA para ajustar la IMAGEN de la tele (estirar la imagen, etc) y dejarla perfecta. Espero que se me haya entendido por fin lo que quiero decir, ya que no se me ocurre nada mas como explicarlo.

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda para lograr acceder al menu de geometria de la tele o directamente como puedo calibrar la imagen de la tele, gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Bien, ahora si, bueno en el fly-back que es el transformador de horizontal, en el se encuentran dos potenciometros que se acceden con destornillador, uno de ellos denominado como SCREEN, debes variar en un sentido y otro, hasta visualizar la aceptacion en el menu como OK.- Luego podras realizar los siguientes ajustes.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 5, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien, ahora si, bueno en el fly-back que es el transformador de horizontal se encuentran dos potenciometros que se acceden con destornillador, uno de ellos denominado como SCREEN, debes variar en un sentido y otro, hasta visualizar la aceptacion en el menu como OK.- Luego podras realizar los siguientes ajustes.-



Gracias de nuevo. Que es el fly-back (transformador de horizontal)?.En que lugar exacto se encuentra dentro de la tele cuando la abra?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Amigo, busca en San google "fotos de fly-back" y podras ubicarlo con relativa facilidad.


----------



## Kasios (Jul 5, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, busca en San google "fotos de fly-back" y podras ubicarlo con relativa facilidad.



Gracias, ya encontré fotos en "San Google". Asi que debo de girar la ruedita del potenciómetro que ponga SCREEN con la tele encendida hasta que salga en la pantallal en letras verdes lo de SCREEN OK, no?, pues gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Asi es amigo exitos.-!!!


----------



## Kasios (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola de nuevo

YA he conseguido poner la pantalla que me salga SCREEN ADJUST OK en verde, pero no me sale el menu de ajustar la imagen. A ver si encuentro el manual de servicio de la tele CZ21M063N. Que fustración


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

no intentaste grabar la eeprom y luego ajustar los detalles con el modo servis?


----------



## Kasios (Jul 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no intentaste grabar la eeprom y luego ajustar los detalles con el modo servis?



No, no se como se graba la eproom y esas cosas. No se ni siquiera si esta tele tiene el menu de ajustar la imagen, pero segun el manual del modo servicio....



Y luego el "supuesto menu"



No he conseguido tampoco el manual de servicio completo, solo 5 hojas sueltas de las cuales no tengo ni idea de nada. AGradeceria algo de ayuda, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

el problema es la geometria,hay que ajustar la geometria,si ingresas al menu correctamente ,es cuestion de ir corrigiendo los parametros


----------



## Kasios (Jul 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el problema es la geometria,hay que ajustar la geometria,si ingresas al menu correctamente ,es cuestion de ir corrigiendo los parametros



gracias, ya se que el problema es la geometria. Pero no se como acceder al menu de GEOMETRIA, no me sale por ninguna parte, por lo que no puedo regular la GEOMETRIA si no SE como acceder al MENU DE GEOMETRIA. y no, no pone en ningun lado ni en el menu NORMAL ni en el menu de SERVICIO nada que ponga GEOMETRIA, o GEOMETRIC en ningun idioma.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

haaa ya entendí ,voy a buscar el manual completo y te digo ¡¡¡ no había entendido la pregunta mis disculpas¡¡



Kasios  segun la base de datos de averias resueltas ese tv en particular tiene problemas de centrado de imagen la solucion es esta
* CR405S desvalorizado  y resistencia abierta  R414.*
el chasis del tv es KS1A
y estos tv son el equivalente 
Samsung 	CB20H2TSXXEC	KS1A(P)
Samsung 	CB14F12Z	KS1A
Samsung 	CB21F12T	KS1A
TOSHIBA 	CB21T01D2GXTSB	KS1A
TOSHIBA 	21T01D	KS1A
TOSHIBA 	21R01	KS1A
TOSHIBA 	14T01	KS1A
TOSHIBA 	14R01	KS1A
SAMSUNG 	CZ21V53NSXXEH	KS1A(P)_Rev.1
SAMSUNG 	CZ21S43NSXXEH	KS1A(P)_Rev.1
*con cualquiera de esos manuales sirve como guia*

el manual lo podes descargar desde esta pagina http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,23/


----------



## Kasios (Jul 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haaa ya entendí ,voy a buscar el manual completo y te digo ¡¡¡ no había entendido la pregunta mis disculpas¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias de nuevo por responder.

Me he bajado el manual CB20H2TSXXEC y sigo sin saber como acceder al menu de geometria, vamos, que no veo la combinacion de botones MAGICA para poder acceder al menu de geometria. Sabrias decirme por favor que debo de hacer exactamente para acceder al menu de geometria?, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm#Samsung 
Para elegir los ítems CANAL +/-, para ajustarlos VOL+/-. 
Para regresar al menú principal presione MENU, para salir y guardar presione POWER.


----------



## J2C (Jul 6, 2012)

Kasios

El menu *4-5-2 (D)* corresponde al *RESET*, creo que _*debes proceder a RESETEARLO*_ para poder acceder a los ajustes del mismo y no seria nada descabellado que no te permita ningún ajuste sino lo reseteas a los valores por defecto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 7, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> El menu *4-5-2 (D)* corresponde al *RESET*, creo que _*debes proceder a RESETEARLO*_ para poder acceder a los ajustes del mismo y no seria nada descabellado que no te permita ningún ajuste sino lo reseteas a los valores por defecto.
> 
> ...



Gracias a los dos chicos, a ti y al compi de atras. Para acceder a mi menu servicio de mi tele he de hacer con la tele en stan by lo siguiente: info,menu, mute y power. Con estas pulsaciones de botones me meto a mi menu servicio (no con la combinacion de botones que dijo el compi anterior). Lo he reseteado unas.....10 veces?, y el reseteo solo consiste en volver a sintonizar los canales, elegir el tipo de audio de la tele (nicam, stereo, mono, etc), el tipo de imagen de pantalla (normal, suave, deportes, peliculas) y poco mas hay en el menu.
En el menu servicio me aperece opciones para cambiar pocas cosas, como una especie de menu para poner el modo hotel, el tipo de entrada de la tele (RCA o SCART) y chorradas asi. NO viene nada de geometria, ni ningun menu especifico que por arte de magia me deje ajustar la geometria de la tele. Nada de nada. He llegado a la conclusion de que esta tele es una puta mierda y no existe en ella "el fantastico mundo de cambiar la geometria". No he sido capaz de conseguir si quiera el manual de servicio especifico de esta tele y modelo, solo he conseguido parecidos de otros modelos que logicamente tienen cosas diferentes a la mia, y aun asi, aunque en esos manuales de servicios aparece como postee anteriormente una hoja ilustrativa con un menu muy chulo de geometria no he sido capaz de acceder a el. o esta oculto escondido a lo metal gear o realmente en mi tele no existe dicho menu. Agradezco vuestra mas sincera ayuda chicos, pero creo que esta tele del 2004 a podido conmigo


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2012)

Kasios

Si bien lo del *Reset* no te funciono, creeria que modelos del 2004 deben tener también ajustes de geometría dentro del Menu de Servicio. Te diria que te tomes un par de días de descanso y luego con la mente mas despejada lo vuelvas a intentar, pensa que algo has logrado  con el ajuste de G2.


Por otro lado te adjunto solo la sección de los ajustes en el Modo de Servicio de *dos variantes* del chasis *KS1A* y uno del *K15A*. Si gustas tener el Manual de Servicio entero dilo asi los subos (pesa c/u 1.8MB).

Por lo que entendi leyendo los ajustes que necesitas realizar se encuentran dentro de la sección *AJUST* y accedes a la misma con la tecla de *Vol+* luego deberias bajar con la tecla de *Canal Down* hasta *VA* (Vertical Amplitude), es solo un ejemplo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 8, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> Si bien lo del *Reset* no te funciono, creeria que modelos del 2004 deben tener también ajustes de geometría dentro del Menu de Servicio. Te diria que te tomes un par de días de descanso y luego con la mente mas despejada lo vuelvas a intentar, pensa que algo has logrado  con el ajuste de G2.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Acabo de entender que el menu ADJUST lleno de letras tales como: AGC, SCT, SBT es la geometria!!!!, aparte de otras cosas de la tele. Yo pensaba segun el cachin de manual de servicio que tengo, que se regulaba la geometria como se regulaban antiguamente los monitores de ordenador, es decir, elegias por ejemplo la opcion de estirar la pantalla hacia arriba y hacia abajo y segun veias la pantalla la estirabas A OJO, hasta que tu quisieras, por lo visto esa teconologia no estaba aun en las teles del 2004, una mierda, aqui hay que meter numeros y rezar para que el resultado sea optimo. En mi adjust hay lo siguiente puesto por defecto (tal y como venia la tele que le compré a uno hace pocos meses).

AGC= 14        SC=24     FMWS=0
SCT= 14        CDL=7     AGCS=1
SBT=9           STT=7     OMD=26
BRL=26         AKB=0     SCL=1
BLB=36         PDL=1      PWL=12
RG=29          NDL=10    AGN=0
GG=25          PSR=15    PEK=2
BG=21          NSR=10    ACL=0
VSL=7           VOL=10    FCD=0
VS=51          LCD=0       SCBT=45
VA=40          TXP=9       TSC=20
HS=42          MVOL=3    SSP=15
                                    PSNS=1
Total de opciones=37

He probado los manuales que me has pasado y ninguno vale. O son de teles de 20" o solo tienen menos de 37 opciones con las cual cambiar. He de conseguir el manual de servicio completo de mi modelo exacto de tele: CZ21M063N

El firmware de mi tele es: SPM-802EWS 2003/07/07 y en Option pone: 53 08 00 50
Te estaria agradecido si de casualidad te topases con el manual de servicio de mi modelo exacto de mi tele para poder asi poner los valores por defecto de fabrica, o si por defecto se me va mal como quizas creo, poder cambiar los valores hasta "encuadrar" bien la imagen en la pantalla. Es un rollo esto de poner los numeros casi al azar sin poder ver en tiempo real como te esta quedando la imagen, se ahorraria mucho tiempo.

EDITO: Creo que el chasis es KS9A


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2012)

Kasios

Creo que la información que tiene el archivo "*KS1A÷Samsung-Toshiba.pdf*" de mi post *#19* te sirve perfectamente a pesar de no tener las 37 opciones por que tiene las primeras 35 donde estan incluidos los ajustes de Geometria Vertical tal como adjunto:

```
AGC=14        
SCT=14        
SBT=9          
BRL=26         
BLB=36         
RG=29          
GG=25          
BG=21          
[B][COLOR=red]VSL=7          [/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]VS=51          [/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]VA=40          [/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]HS=42          [/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]SC=24[/COLOR][/B]
CDL=7
STT=7
AKB=0
PDL=1
NDL=10
PSR=15
NSR=10
VOL=10
LCD=0 
TXP=9 
MVOL=3
FMWS=0
AGCS=1
OMD=26
SCL=1
PWL=12
AGN=0
PEK=2
ACL=0
FCD=0
SCBT=45
TSC=20
 
 
SSP=15
PSNS=1
```
 

También te habia indicado cual era la forma de modificar cada valor:


J2C dijo:


> ..... Por lo que entendi leyendo los ajustes que necesitas realizar se encuentran dentro de la sección *AJUST* y accedes a la misma con la tecla de *Vol+* luego deberias bajar con la tecla de *Canal Down* hasta *VA* (Vertical Amplitude), es solo un ejemplo. .....


Que estaba indicado en los archivos que te anexe. Solo debias traducirlos tu.


Entiendo todo lo que dices en tu post:


Kasios dijo:


> ..... He probado los manuales que me has pasado y ninguno vale. O son de teles de 20" o solo tienen menos de 37 opciones con las cual cambiar. He de conseguir el manual de servicio completo de mi modelo exacto de tele: CZ21M063N
> 
> El firmware de mi tele es: SPM-802EWS 2003/07/07 y en Option pone: 53 08 00 50
> Te estaria agradecido si de casualidad te topases con el manual de servicio de mi modelo exacto de mi tele para poder asi poner los valores por defecto de fabrica, o si por defecto se me va mal como quizas creo, poder cambiar los valores hasta "encuadrar" bien la imagen en la pantalla. Es un rollo esto de poner los numeros casi al azar sin poder ver en tiempo real como te esta quedando la imagen, *se ahorraria mucho tiempo*.
> ...


Pero el tiempo que tu te ahorras es el que yo utilizo para realizar mis actividades, además no has corregido el número de chasis con lo cual hemos perdido tiempo desde hace 2 dias.
Por otra parte, si me envias los pasajes  encantadisimo iria a solucionarte tu problema y no te cobraria nada por el trabajo.
Ahora si deseas ahorrarte esos Euros de mi pasaje ida y vuelta utiliza a *San Google en Castellano* con en texto *KS9A* y encontraras inumerables opciones para descargar tu Manual de Service y/o de Usuario.


Entiendo que es engorroso realizar un cambio y probar, pero solo tu tienes el televisor con problemas delante tuyo. Si te parece que es perder tiempo pues llevalo a algún service; pero si consideras que habiendo llegado hasta este punto has obtenido alguna enseñanza pues continua hasta lograr el resultado deseado/exito ya que te hara a bien a ti como persona.


Personalmente no me gusta tocar los *Option Byte* ya que los mismos suelen realizar una configuración de Normas, Frecuencias Intermedias, Canales, Regiones del Mundo adonde sera despachado ese TV; con lo cual los riesgos que se corren son mucho mayores que tocar uno por uno los parámetros a corregir. Esos parámetros a corregir se tocan cuando se realizan reparaciones de componentes del Vertical, del Horizontal, etc. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 9, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> Creo que la información que tiene el archivo "*KS1A÷Samsung-Toshiba.pdf*" de mi post *#19* te sirve perfectamente a pesar de no tener las 37 opciones por que tiene las primeras 35 donde estan incluidos los ajustes de Geometria Vertical tal como adjunto:
> 
> ...



Ante todo quiero pedirte disculpas si te has sentido ofendido o algo con mis respuestas, no era mi intencion. He conseguido al fin el manual de servicio de mi tele, menos mal. EL unico problema es que el firmware del manual no coincide con el de mi tele. El del manual es del 2002 y el mio del 2003. En la opciones de cambiar la pantalla me viene una opcion mas llamada TSC=20. En el manual no viene y no se ni lo que es. Lo he bajado a 0 y subido a 60 y no veo nada, asi que.....
Otra putada de esta mierda de tele es que solo puedo cambiar referente a la pantalla el: mover la imagen de izquierda a derecha (no puedo agrandar o disminuir el tamaño de la imagen, una putada), moverla de arriba abajo (no puedo cambiar tampoco el tamaño), y tambien puedo cambiar algo llamado (V Slope y V SC, algo de unas rallas que si juego con lso numeros me sube o baja la pantalla, pero no se lo que es).
He conseguido mas o menos centrar la imagen de izquierda a derecha, auqnue me gustaria hacerla un pelin mas pequeña para que encaje bien y no me coma el marco de la tele la imagen. En cuanto a la imagen en correspondencia de arriba y abajo bueno, no puedo rellenarla del todo, porque si la subo me queda un cacho por debajo y luego no podria ver las opciones del menu porque se las comeria el marco de la tele al estar la imagen muy arriba. Asi que eso, he mejorado algo de izquierda a derecha pero no de arriba y abajo. Tambien me he dado cuenta de que si me fijo por arrib de la imagen esta algo torcida de izquierda a derecha. hay menos imagen de izquierda por arrib, pero si vas con la vista hasta la derecha hay mas imagen por la derecha.SUpongo que o se esta jorobando la tele o es asi, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

mas atrás dije algo sobre una resistencia  y un capacitor ,arreglando esa r y el capa la imagen se ajusta sola,
segun lo que dijiste ahora ,no hay dudas ,a cambiar la R y el capacitor y luego hablamos


----------



## Kasios (Jul 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas atrás dije algo sobre una resistencia  y un capacitor ,arreglando esa r y el capa la imagen se ajusta sola,
> segun lo que dijiste ahora ,no hay dudas ,a cambiar la R y el capacitor y luego hablamos



Gracias, es una pena que no tenga ni idea de electronica, y no, tampoco llevaré la tele a un servicio tecnico electronico porque no hay dinero para pagar la averia, que ya conocemos lo que cobra est agente, gracias de todas formas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

hey esa gente somos nosotros,los que te ayudamos,se cobra asi porque son trabajos calificados,muchos años de estudio en algunos casos,pero también los hay atorrantes que dejan mal a los buenos técnicos.en fin  
si te animas lo podes hacer ,es quitar dos componentes ir a comprarlos y luego colocarlos en su lugar, y finalmente soldarlo


----------



## Kasios (Jul 9, 2012)

Se que los electronicos hacen bien su trabajo, lo se. Y tambien se que el servicio tecnico oficial de cualquier marca (samsung, Lg.....) por cambiarte una resistencia te pueden cobrar 150 euros, ya sabes, mano de obra, etc, por eso lo suelen hacer las mismas personas con esas teles con problemas, y se ahorran un 99%. Yo no se ni coger un soldador, y mucho menos usarlo. Seguramente joderia la placa de la tele y como soy mas torpe aun me quemaria hasta las manos. Lo mio es la informatica no la electronica. Gracias de todas formas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

de nada ¡¡                                           .


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2012)

Kasios


Kasios dijo:


> ..... EL unico problema es que el firmware del manual no coincide con el de mi tele. El del manual es del 2002 y el mio del 2003 .....


Eso sucede constantemente, aunque suelen ser pequeñas modificaciones que se ven como KS9*A*, KS9*A (N)*, etc. Por lo general no suele poder hacerse el UpGrade del Firmware ya que el mismo esta grabado en el µControlador (MiCom).
En el caso de ese TV tiene un TDA935x donde esta todo incluido incluso los *128K de ROM* !!!.





Kasios dijo:


> ..... En la opciones de cambiar la pantalla me viene una opcion mas llamada TSC=20. En el manual no viene y no se ni lo que es. Lo he bajado a 0 y subido a 60 y no veo nada, asi que .....


Es opción estaba indicada en el archivo del KS1A÷Samsung-Toshiba.pdf y era algo asi:
OSD = TSC
Función = TTX Mix Mode Sub Contrast[/SIZE]
Rango = 0 ~ 63[/SIZE]
Datos Iniciales = [/SIZE]20(Fix)[/SIZE]
Comentario[/SIZE] = TTX Option (SubContraste del _*TeleTexto*_)

Con lo cual no afecta para nada a los problemas que posees de vertical.


El problema de ese televisor son componentes defectuosos como los que te han dicho o electroliticos hinchados/desvalorizados en la zona de la deflexión vertical. Pensar que aqui por ese tipo de falla solo cobro el equivalente de 20.00 Euros.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 10, 2012)

Sabeis para que sirve el V slope y el Vsc?. SOn dos opciones que puedo tocar en el menu de imagen dentro del menu servicio. En post anteriores mio hay un dibujo con esas opciones.


----------



## J2C (Jul 10, 2012)

Kasios

Según la imagen que colocaste en tu post *#11* el *VSL* (_VSlope_) es un ajuste de la *Pendiente* del Diente de Sierra Vertical y el *VSC* seria el ajuste de la *Linealidad* de dicho Diente de Sierra.

Pero cuando escribiste las opciones que te aparecian en tu post *#20 no figuraba ningún ajuste VSC* .


Traducidos a un idioma más sencillo son los equivalentes de los ajustes de Linealidad y Altura, que siempre interactuan entre ellos durante el ajuste.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 11, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> Según la imagen que colocaste en tu post *#11* el *VSL* (_VSlope_) es un ajuste de la *Pendiente* del Diente de Sierra Vertical y el *VSC* seria el ajuste de la *Linealidad* de dicho Diente de Sierra.
> 
> ...



Gracias Por responderme. Tienes razón el VSC no lo tengo, me colé, pero al menos ya se lo que es. Si muevo el Vslope hacia abajo...deformaria la imagen o algo?. Es que como me ha sido imposible centrar bien del todo la imagen en la pantalla (las letras de los menus de la tele se me cortan un poco por arriba....) queria bajar un poco la imagen hacia abajo con el V slope para que al menos las letras de los menus se me viesen bien por arriba. Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jul 11, 2012)

Kasios

Tal vez tengas demasiada Amplitud Vertical que se controla con *VA*.


Resumiendo, tienes 3 controles en el Vertical:
*VSL* = Vertical Slope = Pendiente/Linealidad (Fig #2 de tu post #11)
*VS* = Vertical Shift = (Fig #1 de tu post #11)
*VA* = Vertical Amplitude = Amplitud Vertical (Fig #6 de tu post #11)

A decir verdad casi todos los TV de generaciones anteriores a la del tuyo solian tener uno ó a lo sumo dos controles disponibles para esos ajustes. Con lo cual y con muchísima paciencia de tu parte debes ir probando paso a paso.


Mi recomendación seria:
Bajar la amplitud con *VA* para tener una imagen que no cubra todo el alto asi es más sencillo ajustar *VSL* para que lo que se vea no este deformado,
a continuación con *VS* centraria la imagen de manera que tenga tanto arriba como abajo de la misma espacios oscuros/negros del mismo tamaño
y por último volveria a ajustar con *VA* para lograr cubrir todo el alto de la pantalla sin problemas.

Deberás revisar a cada paso que realizes de manera de no dañar totalmente lo que tienes, de ultima solo deberás volver a los valores iniciales que has escrito en post anteriores.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 12, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> Tal vez tengas demasiada Amplitud Vertical que se controla con *VA*.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu ayuda. Teneis suerte en tu pais, Aun venden teles nuevas crt ultra slim, una pena que en españa no vendan, mas de uno lo agradeceriamos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

si las venden acá porque haya ya tienen nuevas tecnológicas  y mas económicas,todo o casi toda las porquerías las traen para sudamerica


----------



## Kasios (Jul 12, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si las venden acá porque haya ya tienen nuevas tecnológicas  y mas económicas,todo o casi toda las porquerías las traen para sudamerica



Oye perdona, que alli tambien venden teles LED, LCD, PLASMA, etc, mas o menos caro eso no lo discuto, pero vender venden. Lo que me gusta es que ademas venden televisores crt de pantalla plana, ultra slim, por 200 euros el cambio que al menos en precio mirandolo desde españa esta muy bien, pero que por desgracia aqui no venden crt, es una pena, y comprar una alli y enviarla aqui sumando la mierda de aduanas, puff me saldria mas caro que una led, pero weno.


----------



## J2C (Jul 12, 2012)

Kasios

Aún se venden TV's de CRT aca en Argentina por que aun no ha llegado el *Apagón Analógico*, pero es _*cuestion de tiempo*_ ya que hace poco más de un par de años que comenzaron con la TDT.

Pero lo fundamental, es que mis clientes me siguen trayendo los TV's a reparar y de eso vivo desde hace unos 10 años; yo sufri la crisis que vivimos en nuestro país desde fines del 2002 dado que trabajaba desde hacia más de 20 años en una Multinacional de Telecomunicaciones y de algo habia que vivir, soy electrónico desde la raíz a la médula.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Kasios (Jul 13, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Kasios
> 
> Aún se venden TV's de CRT aca en Argentina por que aun no ha llegado el *Apagón Analógico*, pero es _*cuestion de tiempo*_ ya que hace poco más de un par de años que comenzaron con la TDT.
> 
> ...



Y me alegro de todo corazón que aun sigas trabajando de lo que te gusta, la electronica. Y espero que sigas trabajando de ello muchos años mas. Aprovecho para decirte que se me a roto la tele, si, aquella que me daba tanta guerra con el ajuste de pantalla. Al final por tocarla tanto se a roto. Se desenfoca sola y aumenta el brillo sola (por tocar las dos ruedas de atras la de focus y screen), ademas de que para las consolas con salidas RGB habia interferencias (la tele era exclusivamente para uso de consolas clasicas, SNES, Dreamcast, etc).
Asi que no me queda otra que ir a las tiendas de 2º mano y buscar otra tele barata de 21". Espero encontrar teles de pantalla plana  y SLIM, será muy dificil, sobre todo espero encontrar alguna tele decente y que no este destrozada, porque ya sabemos como son algunas personas cuidando de sus cosas, en fin, en la tele que me compre no pienso abrirla ni tocar nada aquello estrictamente necesario, que ya estoy cansado de que me pasen siempre estas cosas tan malas a mi


----------

